# My workshop. [OK so it IS part of my house]



## Ingersoll444

OK well on simple johns request, I will post a few pictures of the house I just had built. And for all you kiddys out there that are thinking of building new. FORGET IT!!!!. OMG this whole thing has been a night mare.   


Well, 5 months after going to contract, they started digging.


----------



## Ingersoll444

You know, I should have known, and just fired those:moon: 

After the hole sat there a few months, they started pouring the foundation. OK lets pick a day with a few inches of rain.:argh: :argh: Well to make a short story of it. Cement trucks got stuck, state hiway closed down, three wreakers stuck, had to pull out the futters becouse they got dameged by the rain.:argh: :argh:


----------



## Ingersoll444

Damange left from trucks


----------



## Ingersoll444

rest of foundation work went fine...


----------



## Ingersoll444

walls going up......


----------



## Ingersoll444

more.......


----------



## Ingersoll444

Looking like a house now.......


----------



## Ingersoll444

As you can see. The builders worked REAL clean........


----------



## Ingersoll444

Shell done. Glad to see itcame out as nice looking as we thought it would. Hard to tell by just looking at a plan.


----------



## Ingersoll444

from the back......


----------



## Ingersoll444

Inside view from living room..........


----------



## Ingersoll444

This is from the day we fired the builder and took possesion of the house. As you can see none on the landscaping is done.


----------



## Ingersoll444

This is what the rear looks like "done"


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, we are still not done. Could not realy fix/finish any of the stuff on the house, till the lawers are done fighting. We did finly get a chance to get some of the outside grading done, and some top soil spread out, but by then it was to late to plant grass. Looks like we may be all rapped up by the end of the year. I HOPE so.


----------



## tisenberg

nice house.


----------



## guest

nice house.. pretty GD big too.. how many SQ Ft??? 


BTW.. dont think we did not notice you slipped the 13 FP's pictures in there....


too bad about all the problems... We built new 5 years ago and against the norm, we had minimal problems overall... Actually it went pretty smooth... but we always hear of horror stories...


looks real nice


----------



## Ingersoll444

13??? that many??? I never knewangel angel angel  


BTW it is right about 2500sqft


----------



## jodyand

*basements*

Glad we dont need basements here you did down that deep and you have a pond:smiles: Would be fighting water in it all the time.:winky: 
Jody


----------



## Argee

Paul,
The important thing is that *your living in it now*. The issues will work themselves out eventually.

Did you ever resolve the shingle issue? Or did you just leave them like that? Has there been any leaks?


----------



## Ingersoll444

nope no leaks. It is still like that, and on our list of gripes. I will try to find a picture of it to show everyone the great work the builder did


----------



## Ingersoll444

Here is a picture of the main body of the rear roof. So what do you all think of THAT craftsmanship?


----------



## Ingersoll444

This is on the front. Some of the exposure is only a little over an inch.


----------



## Ingersoll444

want more?? I will leave you with this one.

Well, the MORONS framed the lower floors at 8' instead on 9'. 


this was a fun one. Finly with the help of an arctec, engener, and the building inspector they came up with this. 


Looks kind of funky, but it is not going anywere. BTW the builder just wanted to stack a foot worth of blocking.


----------



## Ingersoll444

OH and BTW. We were going to have them trar the walls out, and reframe to the right hight. We did not want to slow them down. This was in November!!!!! We fired them in July!!!! So 8 months after they started framing, it STILL WAS NOT DONE!!!!!!!:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: basements*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Glad we dont need basements here you did down that deep and you have a pond:smiles: Would be fighting water in it all the time.:winky:
> Jody *



Almost all house around here have a basement. I don't see how you all can live without them. Where do you put all the stuff you realy should just get rid of, but don't?????


----------



## jodyand

In the attic or the shed or have a garage sale and sell it.
Jody


----------



## guest

wow that roof looks horrible... to bad what crappy work... what a bunch of idiots.... you think you're getting your dream house and it turns into a nightmare... hopefully yuou get it all squared away... you sueing the builder?


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow that roof looks horrible... to bad what crappy work... what a bunch of idiots.... you think you're getting your dream house and it turns into a nightmare... hopefully yuou get it all squared away... you sueing the builder? *



You meen the roof isn't suppose to look that wayoutta here :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## slipshod

*dream home*

How many houses has this guy built?No one tried to stop the roofer before he got so far along?That roof is going to fail and I would not be suprized if the water has already reached the felt. If it is this winter should start pushing the shingles loose,when that water freezes.


----------



## leolav

I have a huge basement in my house and I love it. My workshop is gigantic. I just started running the electircal in it last night. I hope to finish it this weekend so I can move my toys in!!!


----------



## slipshod

*Shops*

I have 3 shop buildings. One here at my house.My cabinet shop is upstairs and workshop/garage downstairs.View from the kitchen window.


----------



## Ingersoll444

*Re: dream home*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *How many houses has this guy built?No one tried to stop the roofer before he got so far along?That roof is going to fail and I would not be suprized if the water has already reached the felt. If it is this winter should start pushing the shingles loose,when that water freezes. *


Well it has gone through one winter, and a tornado, and all is well. but ya. It will need to be fixed.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow that roof looks horrible... to bad what crappy work... what a bunch of idiots.... you think you're getting your dream house and it turns into a nightmare... hopefully yuou get it all squared away... you sueing the builder? *


Well we are working on it. The tough part is to not spend more on lawer's fees, then you get.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Well, we got some news on the "builders" this weekend. Seems like they may be going bankrupt. Wile this is good in the way that we will be done with them for good, it also makes it impossable for us to try to get any money out of them to fix/finish the house. Also looks like some shady dealings going on, that we dont have all the details of. The good thing? We are not alone. So far we have about 30 people that have also been screwed over by this builder. Most worse then us.   

You know, this SHOULD have been our dream house.


----------



## Ingersoll444

well it seems the builder is going to be on TV tonight. Should be interresting. Can't wait to see them squarm. I don;t belive any of you are in the Albany NY area, but if you are, it's on 10 news.


----------



## Ingersoll444

Here is the first TV spot from a few months agobuilder


----------



## Ingersoll444

Last nights.............builder


----------



## jodyand

Sorry to hear that so i guess you wont get no money out of the guy. The bad thing is hes might go right back in business under a different name seen that a few time.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sorry to hear that so i guess you wont get no money out of the guy. The bad thing is hes might go right back in business under a different name seen that a few time.
> Jody *


Well mostly we are just fightint off the leins. Thanks to NY state's laws, the subs have only 4 months to put one agenst the house. The problem is that they do not have to have ANY proof that the dates they give are true. So the homeowner has to pay a lawer $200+ and hour to fight it. Got to love it huh. We have proof of when all work stopped on our house, so it is just a matter of fighting it. A phone call will do wounders to these people you know. "boy you seemed to have made a little mistake with your dates" " bet you could get into some trubble if they found out that you defruded a noterised douctment?" " you know I WOULD have to recupe all my lawers bills?"angel angel


----------



## Ingersoll444

The builders were on agean last night. They slammed them pretty good. The news told how one of the guys started a NEW home building company a month or so ago, and is now trying to get MORE money out of the old custermers to buy out there contracts. I know this is a famley board, but I have to say it. these guys are ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing would make me happer then to see these guys in those orange jump sutes.


----------



## memmurphy

It's bad enough to get rolled by the contactor, then to have to deal with the subs because of the contractor, #[email protected]$:. Orange jump suits sounds too good for these guys unless they are wearing them will burning in :flamedevi :flyingdev :flamedevi for eternity. Just hang in there, it will be over eventually. Take care not to let the stress affect yours and your familys health.

Mark


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *The builders were on agean last night. They slammed them pretty good. The news told how one of the guys started a NEW home building company a month or so ago, and is now trying to get MORE money out of the old custermers to buy out there contracts. I know this is a famley board, but I have to say it. these guys are ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing would make me happer then to see these guys in those orange jump sutes. *


That's probably one of the nicer things being said about them. My heart goes out to you and your family Paul, because I know your all feeling extremely violated right now. The pisser is, there's not a lot you can do about it. He sounds like a class I "A"hole. Try to put it behind you or it'll affect your health and life.


----------

